# 30/06



## lil_lee_hunter (Nov 28, 2003)

i am 14 years old and am a little concernered about recoil o the 30/06 i am looking at a rem. mod. 700 and dont know hiw hard it would kick. i know some guns are dif. about kickin. i have shot a rem mod. 760 gamemaster in 30/06 it kicked like a 243. i dont mind a little kick. thanx for helpin.

tyler :sniper:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Are you buying or borrowing the gun?


----------



## lil_lee_hunter (Nov 28, 2003)

i am buying the gun.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Have you considered calibers with less recoil,308,7mm-08,or 243?For younger hunters,these calibers have less recoil than the 06 and are very effective deer calibers.If you shoot too much gun you might develop a nasty flinch each time you fire it.


----------



## lil_lee_hunter (Nov 28, 2003)

ive got a 308 and a 243 that are my personal deer guns but i want a 06.


----------



## Little man 15 (Feb 25, 2004)

lil lee hunter check out this site it has everything you need to know on a lot of different rifles http://www.chuckhawks.com/index2.guns.htm


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

you have to pay for that site? forget that. i would advise against the 30-06 its a lot of power and probably too much for someone of your stature. im suggesting an 8 mm mauser, though its nearly as large as the 30-06 it fires a much larger bullet so it has a lot of kick but no bite.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

L-L-hunter

Mallard had some good suggestions, but if you have a 308 already you are only slightly behind the 308. What do you want flatter a flatter shooting caliber? Perhaps a 270 with a 130 grain bullet would fit the bill. What kind of performance are you looking for?


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

LLhunter, I tend to agree with Plainsman, Now, I'm not gonna sit here and knock a guy for buying another gun!! , If you want another gun, that is a good caliber for an all around big game rifle, no doubt about it.

But , think about it, A 308 is pretty much a carbon copy of an 06, not as flat, but its almost as good of round to shoot as far as an "all around" rifle goes. So in the end, if you buy an 06, you will have 2 rifles of the same "category" if you want to call it. Neither one is an Elk rifle,,,,, although,,,,,, they will work, if you shoot DAMN good and limit your yards. R you going Elk hunting FOR SURE in the next 4 years? if not, your 308 will fit the bill nicely on most every game in the US of A. I personally think the 7mmmag is kinda the bottom end of Elk rifles, although some tend to think a turdy ot six is the "bottom". I guess if your not hunting anything bigger than deer, your allready set up for it all. I would personally trade your 243 off for a 25-06 or a 22-250!!!!! And leave it at that!! Then your SET!!! later, RGS


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

A bolt action 3006 kicks a lot harder or at least feels like a lot more than the 760 gamemaster auto will. I would do what Headhunter said and stick with the 308 until your older and weigh more so you have more body weight to soak up the recoil. Find someone that has a bolt action 3006 and shoot it before you buy. A 2506 is a sweet shooting low recoiling deer killing rifle.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

LLHunter

It looks like I was already falling asleep at 8:00pm. A 308 is only slightly behind a 308. I guess headhunter guessed what I was talking about and got the idea across straight. I would go along with their idea on the 25-06. Only slightly more recoil than a 243, but on the business end it far surpasses it. Also, well constructed light bullets in a 270 or a 7mm like the 280 would be good choices. So many guns so little time.


----------



## lil_lee_hunter_7mm (Jan 21, 2004)

head hunter,
my 243 is my favorite gun i own. i dont want to get rid of it. i love that gun. it is a rem. 700 bdl. tack..........driver!!!!!! ive got a h.s prescion stock on it. black web. free floated.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

243 is an excellent squirell and rabbit gun.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

"243 is an excellent squirell and rabbit gun."

Total overkill, that is like saying a 12 gauge is an excellent sparrow gun.

.17 and .22 caliber are excellent squirrel and rabbit guns up to 100 yards, after that I would use a .223 for long range and keep the price of ammo low.

Just my thoughts, I may be wrong... anyone else want to share your opinion?


----------



## fjr0226 (Dec 18, 2003)

You either kill something or you don't ! ! I don't beleave thats on over kill unless you plan on eating their heads ! As far as a 30-06 goes...i shot my first dear with one at age 11....if your a candy a$$ you might not want to start shooting the 06...its not gonna kick a lot different than a 308...i started shooting a 7 mm mag at 15...Grant it not everyone can stand the kick that some guns have ...but every gun will kick different , even being the same caliber....my 7mm mag kicks harder than my buddies 300 win mag...If you love to shoot guns as much as i do, you wont even think about the kick......


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

im not sure what kind of hillbilly shoots deer in the head, or for that matter what kind spells it dear but i dont think that this kid should punish himself at the range and while hunting for a caliber too big for him. if you get something with a lot of kick like a 30-06 not only will you not be able to fire off many rounds in one trip to the range to sight it in before deer season, but also if you are going to be afraid that the gun will bite you, you have a much greater tendency to flinch or close your eyes and pull the shot. there are many other calibers with less kick but that will kill a deer just as dead, just as fast. see if you can fire someones 30-06 and see how you like the recoil, if it doesnt bother you go get one, as its a great caliber.

My :2cents: dont spend it all in one place

Tiger


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Bobm

Oh oh, they took you serious. Fuuuuunnnny. Haaaaaaaa. Mossy I have shot a few sparrows with a 12 gauge. Not on a regular basis. You know when you're a kid, you don't have a dog, and you walk for hours and don't even see a grouse. Well when your somewhere between the barn and the house and a dumb sparrow flies in front of you ---------well. No reflection on your judgment, just didn't know me. I like to shoot and try different calibers on different hunts. I have shot deer with a 22 Hornet (many many years ago now guys so don't rag my rear) and prairie dogs with a 300 magnum. I have also shot a few prairie dogs with 405 grain 45 caliber bullets doing a little over 2000 fps. Not a whole bunch. It kind of discourages me when I can feel my toes dig trenches, and a shock wave travel down through that little extra weight around my waist. Maybe for a little on the lighter side we should have a humor section for funny stories.


----------



## fjr0226 (Dec 18, 2003)

The kid is gonna buy the gun regardless to what anybody says...Thats a no brainer for most Hillbillies that can't spell......When i was growing up you shot what you had or what someone give you....Their wasn't money for what you wanted...Now everyone wants to make a big *** deal out of a pop gun.....and i think we were talking about shooting small game in the head...not (DEER)....Most Hillbillies pay att ! ! and know what they are talking about ! ! Plainsman- You just wrote my actions as a kid perfectly...the things we did as a kid ! all i ever used for ground hogs is a 7mm mag or 30-06....we use to shoot blackbirds with the 7mm....and when it come time to kill hogs or a beef you used whatever you had shells for....You had to learn to shoot at different angles so you wouldn't blow the shoulders off your pork....didn't want to ruin any bacon ! ! Grand pop had a pretty stiff hand !! And ah (Tiger) you may want to watch the feet you step on (disrespect) those feet may step ON YOU someday !


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Plainsman this place is hysterical some times :lol: I love it.


----------

